

Review Our Mashup: CrowdTube.tv - coryshaw

I'd love to get some feedback on a recently launched mashup idea. http://crowdtube.tv finds trending youtube videos and plays them like a never-ending TV show.<p>Built on Django, we use cookies to keep track of what you've watched(may move toward HTML5 local DB...but trying to avoid register/login), and we use jquery/ajax to make it feel like a TV station.<p>A little background:<p>I'm always annoyed when I try to watch short YouTube videos on Digg/Reddit/Etc... while I'm eating or just chilling on the couch, and pretty much hate Cable TV with a passion, so we built this out of necessity to fill the void.<p>While I'm not an active contributor here, I know the community is great at giving open, honest, and constructive feedback on ideas...so I'd really appreciate to hear what you think.<p>Thanks!
Cory
======
philwhln
Hi Cory. Could you make it so that next button doesn't disappear? I tend to
hover over next buttons so that I can click next, click next, click next, but
it had faded away when I wanted to click it. Also, you might want to be
careful of what videos you show, or have categories / ratings. One of first
that came up was a man being mauled by a lion with a screaming crowd. It was
quite shocking. I think the idea is good (the site, not being mauled by a
lion). It's something that I think is lacking from YouTube, although it is now
possible with music videos.

~~~
coryshaw
Thanks for your feedback. It may not have been obvious in the intro screen,
but we've enabled keyboard controls so that you can use your left/right arrows
to skip back/forward, up/down arrows to control the volume, spacebar to
play/pause, etc.

Knowing that, would you still want the arrows there?

~~~
philwhln
Cool, keyboard shortcuts are great, but easy to forget, so visual controller
are always good.

